# Oyster Toadfish (Oyster Crusher/Cracker)



## justplainbill (Jan 23, 2010)

Since NYS DEC has imposed catch limits on Opsanus Tau and I've heard it tastes like Monkfish,  I wonder if any of you folks can recommend their consumption and preparation methods?  They're slimy and oogly critters but so are eels and monkfish.


----------

